# Ex Feral Finally having Kittens!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, We've had her 2 weeks wednesday just gone and tonight she has finaly started having kittens. She was huge when she we caught her and looked like she was fit to pop then. She just got bigger and bigger lol

So far she has 2 little kittens. White with Tortie patches and a Tortie with a bit of white. She's still full of kittens. 
Just thinking about how cold it is tonight and then being all warm and cozy in my livingroom with the raditors on.
She really wants me with her, and has been so proudly showing off her babies to me and gripping my arm if I stop giving her fuss, and licking my arm. She is such a sweetheart.
Pics soon.

Update: 3rd kitten born. White with a bit of black.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

number 4 has just been born.
Tabby and White


----------



## pepper29 (Sep 11, 2009)

she obviously trusts you, rare in feral cats, my little black cat is part feral and only came near me when she was in labour

congrats on the kittens :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

naww , we need pictures!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pepper29 said:


> she obviously trusts you, *rare in feral cats,* my little black cat is part feral and only came near me when she was in labour
> 
> congrats on the kittens :flrt:


Shes not actually feral she was thought to be but turned out to be a friendly stray

Im glad she having her kittens in a nice warm house:no1:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, Shell, anyone else who'd tried to catch her in the last 18 months wasn't met with her being nice.

She had 5 kittens, all very good size and feeding.
1 Tortie, 1 White and Tortie, 2 Tabby and White and 1 White and Black.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, but surely any frightened cat certainly wouldn't be nice to strangers if she'd lost her trust in people. I have to say that I think she settled too quickly to be a true feral, but don't doubt for one minute that she'd been living as a feral for a long time.

Anyway, the point is that she's given you 5 gorgeous kittens and that's excellent news! :2thumb:

Now all we need are the photographs! :whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats! I'm glad she's found a good home to have her kittens. I'd hate to think of any cat having to give birth and raise kittens outside at this time of year.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad she is having them in the comfort of a home and that they'll all be cared for properly!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, She still had kittens inside and no producing or straining. Been back and forth on phone to the vet this morning and Hubby is currently at our old vets way over in Lees Village as they are only proper surgery hospital that have an emergancy on call at weekends, the next closest is a lot further, the old vets is very expensive but one of the best hence why we still use them as our emergancy out of hours vets.

So I'll let you all know when she has come home from the vets. Been at fair bit busy today to update earlier or I would have mentioned earlier today.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh i hope all is ok for her. Cant wait for Kitten pics:flrt:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

A number of posts have been removed. Please only reply if you have something positive to post I do not want issues from other forums which have nothing at all to do with this thread being brought up to cause a disagrement.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any news yet Laura?? Fingers crossed all is well


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

She ias currently having a C section. Kittens were still moving around so there is hope for them, she'd just stopped pushing.

She is also being spayed while under aswell. £350 lol But thats the price you pay for loving a moggy lol Least she has had the vet option, if she'd have been having them under the steps of that building then more than likely she and the kittens would have all died.

So 5 kittens already, will know at 7pm when op is over and vet said to phone, how many more we may have.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

awwwh, at least they're all gonna be ok!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Aye, just pacing about waiting on updates at the moment.
Hubby is at my mums cause it's just round corner from the vets. Then when Rose is ready to come home, my step dad is bringing her back.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh i so hope they all make it It was lucky you got her:2thumb:


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Good luck and fingers crossed the vet has opened her up in time. My Midge was born by c-section and it seemed to take forever for the vet to ring and say everything was fine!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Hubby is picking her up at 8. Sadly the kittens inside had died.
She has been spayed, faired very well and is coming home at 8. got her pen all set up so she can have plenty of rest.
I'm gutted. But least she is coming home with her other 5 kittens who are all healthy and happy.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear, I was so sorry to read that.

I did suspect that she might not have finished birthing, given the fact that you said she was huge and huge doesn't usually only produce 5 kittens.

I half expected you to come back on about mid-day to say that she'd had some more - didn't foresee a c-section though!! I've had queens pass another kitten a day after birthing the rest, but usually it's been a dead one, sadly.

Shame the other kittens didn't make it, but 5 is a good enough size litter for her to successfully rear.

Actually it doesn't bear thinking about what might have happened if you hadn't taken her in.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear that. RIP baby Kittys. Im so glad mums ok and her othere 5 kittens


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Bless her heart so sorry to hear about the kittens she's lost. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery from the c-section and that the 5 surviving kittens thrive.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Oh dear, I was so sorry to read that.
> 
> I did suspect that she might not have finished birthing, given the fact that you said she was huge and huge doesn't usually only produce 5 kittens.
> 
> ...


Aye. We had been pacing about knowing more where coming but with not wanting to leave her too long and knowing that we could still feel others, Then Vet was the only option for us. I worry too much, and I 'd far rather worry with her in the vets that worry with her at home regardless of the cost.
She's settled with her 5 babies, which yes, are enough for her to cope with tho I had also just bought 5kg of milk replacer just in case and so it's extra for both her and kittens and for waya and her pups. Now that wasn't cheap either lol But with her having been so big I knew that a large litter would need that bit extra, so I had made sure we had everything at hand just in case.

The great thing about her having been spayed at the same time means that she dosen't have to go through a second op afterwards to have it done and can now carry on rearing her kittens and then go on to enjoy a wonderful stress free life.

It's been a while since we've had baby kittens. Last Tiny ones we took in were before my daughter was born lol I was 6 months preg at the time so thats 8 years ago. All my cats are neutered and spayed. But we have had strays that dropped kittens on us or kittens found in neighbours garden. We still have one of those kittens. She is 8 and a half now.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, I hope you enjoy these, but I'm pretty certain you will!

```

```
:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Here are some much waited for Kitten pics!!!!










Torties both girls


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh my the one in the middle of the top pic is BEAUTIUFL
the one on the left of the top one is really odd i like it!! hehe
you have kittens and puppies! a hell of alot of work! keep updating us!!!
(will you be keeping these? kittens?)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

3 boys
Tabby and whites



















and White and Black.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Awww look at those. Beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They look big chunky kittens and what a mix of colours:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> oh my the one in the middle of the top pic is BEAUTIUFL
> the one on the left of the top one is really odd i like it!! hehe
> you have kittens and puppies! a hell of alot of work! keep updating us!!!
> (will you be keeping these? kittens?)


All 5?? We are already keeping the 3 older feral kittens lol

Aye the Tortie is a gorgeous one. Even the vet was taken with her and has her eye on her lol

The one with the 'top hat and tail' lol white and black one, I love the markings! Really odd lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> All 5?? We are already keeping the 3 older feral kittens lol
> 
> Aye the Tortie is a gorgeous one. Even the vet was taken with her and has her eye on her lol
> 
> The one with the 'top hat and tail' lol white and black one, I love the markings! Really odd lol



hehe i didnt mean all 5 sorry, maybe one? lol or two?... lol
hehe it really is a stunning torti!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe i didnt mean all 5 sorry, maybe one? lol or two?... lol
> hehe it really is a stunning torti!


Aye, But Including these new 5 kittens, that brings us up to 13 cats lol

God, Start of Summer we just had our 4 Moggies.
Whicket aged 11, Bob aged 9, Indie aged 8 and Evil aged 7 1/2.
All who we have had since kittens. 

Now we have Rose. No clue on age vet ages at nearly 2 years old. 
Her 3 other kittens. Molly, Leipchein and Freya.
And now 5 little fattie tums.

They are good size considering how many she had stuffed in her lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Aye, But Including these new 5 kittens, that brings us up to 13 cats lol
> 
> God, Start of Summer we just had our 4 Moggies.
> Whicket aged 11, Bob aged 9, Indie aged 8 and Evil aged 7 1/2.
> ...



hehe ALOT of cats! along with the puppies!! lol! and your keeping two of them arent you? (i think!)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe ALOT of cats! along with the puppies!! lol! and your keeping two of them arent you? (i think!)


Yup, I am. But that was planned lol
Blessed with the space lol Plus we have a £6k kennel block and a £1600 cattery so at leats we are set up for it.
No wonder I haven't had a holiday since I got married 12years ago lol
And of course with a hubby who loves cats lol

The 3 older kittens have been very hard to tame down. Molly is much calmer than the other 2, Liepchein is very quiet and nervous but enjoys a fuss and loves to cuddle up on your chest or pin himself to my neck lol and Freya is a little devil cat lol

Least with these kittens they will be brought up with kids and dogs and puppies lol and Wayakin is great with cats aswell, even had rose in her pen stealing her food and she wasn't fussed, I only went for a pee lol And Rose thought, I'm having all your food aswell lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Yup, I am. But that was planned lol
> Blessed with the space lol Plus we have a £6k kennel block and a £1600 cattery so at leats we are set up for it.
> No wonder I haven't had a holiday since I got married 12years ago lol
> And of course with a hubby who loves cats lol
> ...



heheh!! lucky animals!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> The one with the 'top hat and tail' lol white and black one, I love the markings! Really odd lol


He looks like an overmarked Turkish Van in his pattern :lol:

Lovely well balanced litter - how many were lost, can't remember if you mentioned.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> He looks like an overmarked Turkish Van in his pattern :lol:
> 
> Lovely well balanced litter - how many were lost, can't remember if you mentioned.


Hubby couldn't remember if it was 3 or 4. But one that was blocking wasn't fully formed. Just a shame really but she has enough with 5 kittens and a belly full of stitches. So glad she's been spayed aswell so she dosen't have to go under again. She can relax now and once these babies are weaned and not pestering her anymore, she can enjoy the life of lying around and soaking up the sun.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

OMG gorgeous I love the black and white one and the tortis,:flrt: was cuddling a shops kitten today but they wouldn't let me pinch it :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

beautiful little kittens.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

lol my mum just phoned to see how Rose and the kittens were and what the final bill had come in at. Then my youngest sister (16) was asking if they could have one as their 2 old cats passed away a few years ago and they only have Milly the 18 yr old jack russell.
So if they can talk our step dad into it lol They may be having 1 or 2 lol


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Kudos for rescuing the mum, she wouldn't have stood a chance on her own.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Hubby couldn't remember if it was 3 or 4. But one that was blocking wasn't fully formed. Just a shame really but she has enough with 5 kittens and a belly full of stitches. So glad she's been spayed aswell so she dosen't have to go under again. She can relax now and once these babies are weaned and not pestering her anymore, she can enjoy the life of lying around and soaking up the sun.


Have to agree, whether they can successfully rear more or not, 5 is enough for her to cope with on her own without suffering some consequences. And it is great that she could be spayed at the same time - one less general to worry about! :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Have to agree, whether they can successfully rear more or not, 5 is enough for her to cope with on her own without suffering some consequences. And it is great that she could be spayed at the same time - one less general to worry about! :2thumb:


 
Aye. And Wayakin with her pups. When she last had a litter 3 years ago at Di's, Di had kittens and Wayakin ended feeding them when mum cat decided they were far too big to be fed. So likelyhood is that I wil be finding them when older, lined up with the pups lol They'll end up huge! lol
Got 5kg of milk replacer aswell for both mums and babies as extra aswell.
Got my bottle of Panacur 10% and 2.5%
Got feeding bottles all ready again just in case. It's been so long I went a bit ott on getting large amounts in of everything.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Rose is curently following hubby around as he fusses about her lol She was laying down in teh kitchen on the cold floor, cooling her belly off. She is still getting plenty of rest and having things done for her and fussed over. Poor babe with her belly full of stitches.
Hubby was aying, he's wanted a ps3 for ages and couldn't justify himself going and buying one, yet Cat has just cost around that and he didn't think twice about it. 
Vets were trying to get him to take home a cat she had had dumped on her the other night lol with the old 'one more won't make a difference' lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Hubby was aying, he's wanted a ps3 for ages and couldn't justify himself going and buying one, yet Cat has just cost around that and he didn't think twice about it.


Sounds familiar!!!

That's the price you pay for loving animals, isn't it?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Sounds familiar!!!
> 
> That's the price you pay for loving animals, isn't it?


 
We'd far rather have her lol Even if we have only had her 3 weeks on Wednesday lol But we knew the moment we took her in and how she instantly settled in, got the upperhand on the 4 house dogs and we haven't had a house cat since the kids were born. 
But she has shown she is happy with the kids what with Beren being so full on. And she is happy with him aswell. Tho she loves Alex and is often found sleeping on Alex's bed when she's sat reading.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh there's no doubt she's happy where she is! Cats will tell you that very obviously!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Oh there's no doubt she's happy where she is! Cats will tell you that very obviously!


 
She is taking great delight in beating the dogs up. A little more than most lol
She is not in anyway scared of them. She sits in wait behind the backdoor so that when the dogs walk in she leaps out on them. She has also walked underneth Keano (Donkey dog, 32inches at shoulder) and stuck her head in his bowl while eating, growled at him and he backed off looking painfully at me cause she was stealing his food.
Jazz has stayed well clear of her, Jazz is the staffie x collie. When he first saw her he was trying to climb on the sofa to hide behind Ste, and kept his head against his back with his eyes shut. He hasn't lifted a paw at her or hair or growl, he jsut genuinely is a tad scared of her. Ruby the Springer has repeatedly tried to say Hello to her, gets a beating off Rose for her troubles and then 5 mins later comes back wagging her tail and trying to make friends. She's not an overbaring bouncey springer, she's just very loving and wants to mother and fuss everything.
Wayakin just treats her like she's always been here, but like I said, Waykin has lived with many cats and has even Fed Kittens along with her own pups.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

The little white Tom with the Black top hat and tail has been booked.
He is now called 'Topper' and is seriously gonna be spoilt rotten!
I know he is going to have a very very special life so have no problems at all in knowing that he is going to be loved and loved.


----------

